# Internet access analyzer



## Greg Uramowski (Nov 22, 2016)

Good afternoon,

Can anybody recommend approach/solution which will allow me to monitor which IPs are consuming most bandwidth and what are they using it for?

Basically my company have limited internet bandwidth and I need to be able to see which users are busing it for use different then business related one.

This will allow me to build at later stage restrictions to prevent access to some web services like YouTube for example.

Thank you for all suggestions

Kind regards
Greg Uramowski


----------



## ASX (Nov 22, 2016)

I requested something like that in the past, a solution was implemented using squid and performing some calculations, with the intermediate aid of mysql, IIRC, providing a table of the most accessed URLs.

My result here was that Facebook accounted for more that 50% of the traffic, which was subsequently blocked. 

Other than that I also requested a total traffic for each user (without details due to privacy requirements).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2016)

Greg Uramowski said:


> Can anybody recommend approach/solution which will allow me to monitor which IPs are consuming most bandwidth and what are they using it for?


You might want to have a look at net/ntop and/or net/trafshow. Alternatively you can set up NetFlow to get some truly insightful usage statistics (broken down into various types of traffic). 

But probably the first thing I'd do is to disable all direct access to the internet and force everyone through a proxy. On that proxy you can do all sorts of nice things like authentication, filters and content scanning, to name just a few.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 22, 2016)

I would use www/squid as a proxy server and www/sarg to generate the reports. One thing to keep in mind, is that you SHOULD inform your users that they are being monitored.


----------



## Greg Uramowski (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you ASX, SirDice, gkontos for your replies.

I will have a look at your suggestions. I will definietly setup proxy for company as this will give us more flexibility with control what is accessed by users.


Kind regards
Greg


----------



## Netrih (Nov 29, 2016)

Prompt please, the program will work correctly and I needed to analyze the data from all types of proxy servers?


----------

